# Nib Question



## pilot1022 (Dec 2, 2007)

I am  really not into fountain pens, but a couple of years ago I purchased a box of pen parts from a pen maker. I had several thousand different parts of pens and pencils of various kinds, including kits. I was looking thru the different bags of parts and found about 3 doz. nibs. Most had the words "Iridium Point Germany" printed on the tip, some had "Iridium Point" Whats the difference in quality? and how do I tell the nib size? I believe these nibs are 10 years old. Are they worth anything? or should I chuck them.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pilot1022_
> 
> I am  really not into fountain pens, but a couple of years ago I purchased a box of pen parts from a pen maker. I had several thousand different parts of pens and pencils of various kinds, including kits. I was looking thru the different bags of parts and found about 3 doz. nibs. Most had the words "Iridium Point Germany" printed on the tip, some had "Iridium Point" Whats the difference in quality? and how do I tell the nib size? I believe these nibs are 10 years old. [red]*Are they worth anything? or should I chuck them.[/*red]


Being 10 years old, they are worth nothing now.  Rather than just throwing them away, I'll give you a buck or two for your trouble of mailing them to me!

The fountain pen forum has many interesting threads, a few of which discuss nibs and more to the point, the iridium point controversy.  They make interesting reading.


----------

